# Mower for diy putting green using Tif Tuf Bermuda Hybrid



## brojoeyhall (Apr 24, 2020)

Good evening everyone, I am new to this forum and I have just laid down Tif Tuf Bermuda sod to build a putting green in my backyard. I am concerned that once it takes root and it needs its first mowing I am not going to be prepared. I am going to need a reel or greens mower to mow down to 1/4" and to do well enough for this area to be used as a putting green. I am working on a pretty tight budget and am looking for a mower to use for this. What can you recommend. I have heard really good things about the Hudson Star Mowers but new they are really out of my budget. I really would like to keep it under $400 if possible. Any help and/or direction would be appreciated. Thanks again and I am glad to be a part of this informative forum.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

craigslist or fb marketplace would probably be your best bet. auctiontime and weeks occasionally have greens mowers for that price but i haven't seen any on there in a while


----------



## brojoeyhall (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes I have been scanning FB marketplace and Craigslist as well. They are out there but few and far between. I didn't know if I should try and look for a cheaper "reel" mower to try and do what I need or continue trying to get an actual "greens" mower in order for it to work. Thank you very much for the reply


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

You'll need to level that area before considering reel mowing at 0.25". Given it's newly laid sod, you should look into leveling with sand in another month or two. Let the grass grow for a couple weeks and it will be level enough. You have time to do some research and get the mower you need.


----------



## brojoeyhall (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes I leveled with a transit before laying the sod, then rolled it after laying it. I am sure I will have some settling and will have to level a few spots more. Thanks for the info and reply


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Its going to be really tough to find a mower for that price that doesn't need some work put into it. Parts are more expensive than a rotary mower so I'd save some more and up your budget to $800 or so. I found a Allett mower on craigslist last year and its held up ok...its going to be my clean up mower and spring time verticutter/brush mower. I'm looking to move into a commercial mower now with keeping the grass shorter each year...the home owner reels just don't like being used 3 times a week or more...I've been through a couple belts and other standard maintenance things with it. With cutting a green you'll be mowing everyday with it so it will get some use.


----------



## brojoeyhall (Apr 24, 2020)

So update....I have landed a Baroness LM56 in pretty good condition and am excited to start mowing, but I feel I am still a ways out from that. The sod has been down now for a week and hasn't really taken off at all yet. We got 1.5-2" of rain this week, so it's pretty wet right now. I did have one spot settle in a little, which created a low spot right in the middle of the green, so before the roots started to latch on I picked up the sod and leveled with some soil and sand mixture. Waiting to see how long it takes for this Tif Tuf to take off. Does anyone have any info on what I should fertilize with to get this new sod to green up a little quicker and how long should I wait to topdress for leveling and first mow?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the Baroness family!!!

Well, since you are in VA you may have to still wait a little bit for the grass to take off as the temps haven't really taken off yet. Have you not fertilized your new sod yet? I would just put down a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 right now if you haven't fertilized yet. You still have some time since the sod hasn't rooted yet.


----------



## brojoeyhall (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh great I was wondering, I did not want to burn it up. Thank you very much for the info! I have a bag of Scotts lawn starter fertilizer that says it works with Bermuda grass sod as well, Do you think that would be ok to use at this point a week in? As far as being in Southwest Virginia, your right, temps are still in low mid 60's average, we should see some upper 70's this weekend though, I'm hoping that makes a little difference. Also, I am excited about the Baroness as well!


----------

